# Tips for spicing up sexual life



## saya2saya (Aug 28, 2011)

Hello, can any married couples can share their views / opinions / tips for spicing up the sexual life....we do have a good session of sexual life , but we both are interested to experiment new things and spice it up ......ur views are welcome and appreciated


----------



## Diolay (Jan 25, 2012)

Well, without going into things I have done in the past, (Years ago). All I can suggest to you is to use your imagination with what you like.


----------



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

Don't know why I haven't read this thread before. 

One thing my wife has recently begun trying is learning to hula. Many of her friends hula dance. She's started "Practicing" nude in front of the mirrors in our master suite ... really, I know she's "practicing" like this because she knows I'll watch, and I do watch quite enthusiastically.

Something about the smooth gentle back and forth motions of everything from her hips to her arms when she dances like this just shoots my fever to 110 in a very short time. In reality, she doesn't need much to get me going anyway, but this is a new one, and it is definitely working ... She doesn't want me to charge in ... she wants to dance for a while before I touch her - what a tease! There comes a time when I can't hold back anymore, though.

This is just the latest, though. We have stages and different things. Hopefully there are some good posts. I think imagination and variety really help the spice.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

Well one thing I did before wife said she wanted a divorce was I wrote up a bucket list of "sexual" things I would like for us to try. Her wearing a naughty outfit, us making out like teen agers for awhile, her taking control, me sending her spicy messages via Facebook. I placed this list in her underwear drawer for her to find. We were working on the list before everything happened....damn I miss that list
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brownmale (Apr 20, 2015)

See this thread:
http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/266698-sexting-spicing-up-marriage.htmlhttp://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/266698-sexting-spicing-up-marriage.html



proudwidaddy said:


> Well one thing I did before wife said she wanted a divorce was I wrote up a bucket list of "sexual" things I would like for us to try. Her wearing a naughty outfit, us making out like teen agers for awhile, her taking control, me sending her spicy messages via Facebook. I placed this list in her underwear drawer for her to find. We were working on the list before everything happened....damn I miss that list
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Dead thread


----------

